# Ticket Booth Drop Panel (Finished)



## DJCarolina (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm a firm believer in not posting random junk until you have something worth sharing, so I'm making my first post one of a project I completed this morning.

We're going with the circus theme this year since we've done castles, evil fairytales, and an asylum in the past couple years. Now since the haunt is in our front yard, I wanted to build something modular that could be used year after year and could be moved around the floorplan as needed. The "Ticket Booth" facade on the front is simply painted foam and can be removed down to the basic drop panel frame with the removal of 8 screws.

I'll post a How-To with the specs. and whatnot over in the How-To forum. In the mean time, I'll just post the finished product here.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That'll work like a charm. Great idea. Looks like it came out exactly as you drew it up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This look good, I like how you can change the looks of it in yrs to come by simply changing out the front syrofoam facade.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good!


----------

